# What other Hobbies you all have?



## showmeyote

Just want to see what the PT family other past time are to better get to know and understand some back ground. I know when the sun gets hot were all arent about work and calling something in so. Lets hear and see some of your best past time hobbies. 
Ill start. Though, the last couple season, I have pulled a off schedule. This year will be a little more off, and Im looking to hang it up and start another hobbie sometime. But I have been building this truck for the past 4 or 5 years now.


----------



## ebbs

SWEET Rig, Corey! I enjoy hiking and exploring with my girls. Being that we're an hour from Rocky Mt. National Park we're close to a LOT of good hiking trails. My free time is super limited so I've narrowed my hobbies, but I enjoy shooting and guns in general even unrelated to hunting. I also get to play in winter basketball and volleyball leagues and summer softball. Oh, and I don't think I've ever mentioned my obsession with baseball and my boys the STL Cards have I?


----------



## saskredneck

other than family , the farm ,and hunting related activities i enjoy making knives.


----------



## showmeyote

ebbs said:


> SWEET Rig, Corey! I enjoy hiking and exploring with my girls. Being that we're an hour from Rocky Mt. National Park we're close to a LOT of good hiking trails. My free time is super limited so I've narrowed my hobbies, but I enjoy shooting and guns in general even unrelated to hunting. I also get to play in winter basketball and volleyball leagues and summer softball. Oh, and I don't think I've ever mentioned my obsession with baseball and my boys the STL Cards have I?


Gota love them red birds ebbs...


----------



## showmeyote

I dont have a lot of free time working for a company out of KC and living 4 1/2 hours away. But me and my family try our best to get away. Springfield Mo has a AAA team we go there often with the kids. Cheap little day away from normal life. 7.00 tickets!!!!!!!


----------



## hassell

This will our third year having a Market Garden which is now 2 acres and she wants me to till up another area for potatoes Jeez, everything started from seed in the greenhouse plus whats planted when the weather warms up enough; end of March to middle of Oct. takes up most of the daylight hours, hunting and gallivanting around in the Mountains.


----------



## CO204yoter

hunting fly fishing shooting fishing hunting camping yeah thats about it


----------



## youngdon

I spend a lot of time in my reloading room. Exploring the desert. My wife and I have another home up north that we enjoy.

Nice smoker you have SMY. Do you get the pulling mags?


----------



## HowlinRed

Grow a garden in the summer and love golf. Do a lot with the family before they grow up and go out on their own. Time sure does fly by. The rest of the time I'm "thinking" about hunting.


----------



## showmeyote

youngdon said:


> I spend a lot of time in my reloading room. Exploring the desert. My wife and I have another home up north that we enjoy.
> 
> Nice smoker you have SMY. Do you get the pulling mags?


Yup, i used to now I just pick one up here and there at tractor supply.


----------



## On a call

That is coal train for sure !! You have great taste...gotta love them. How did you beef up your trans torq converter ?


----------



## youngdon

showmeyote said:


> Yup, i used to now I just pick one up here and there at tractor supply.


Just wondered as have a cousin who writes and photographes for one of them.


----------



## showmeyote

OAC, its not an auto. Its a 6 speed, and I have went threw several clutches. I think i have one that holds now $$$. But it is really grabby.


----------



## Helmet_S

Well I have far to many hobbies. Now that I am a father of a 16 month old daughter I try to keep her as a priority. Family time didn't used to be very important to me but that somehow changes when you become a dad.

Anyways other than family here is the short list of my favoite hobbies:
Hunting
shooting
reloading
camping
anything outdoors pretty much

My newest hobby is custom sewing for outdoor gear. I am sure you guys will hear more about this in the future. I have a couple cool things in the works that might end up in some of you guys hands.

Anyways I so look forward to the day that my Daughter is able to join me in some of these hobbies (that is if she wants too). My wife has a small interest in hunting and shooting but does get out with me from time to time. Maybe if it becomes more of a family thing her interest will grow (not holding my breath).


----------



## JTKillough

Of course, I love to hunt, but I also write (free-lance) magazine articles, ride the UTV in the desert, camping, traveling as in summer vacation to unknown destinations (wifes choice), shooting and reloading, a little gunsmithing, photography (it helps with the writing), just a general outdoor type guy.


----------



## On a call

showmeyote said:


> OAC, its not an auto. Its a 6 speed, and I have went threw several clutches. I think i have one that holds now $$$. But it is really grabby.


Better grabby than one that is slippy for sure. I had a ford that used to go through clutches..ended up with a ceramic clutch. Nice stack also.

What year is your dodge ?


----------



## youngdon

JTKillough said:


> Of course, I love to hunt, but I also write (free-lance) magazine articles, ride the UTV in the desert, camping, traveling as in summer vacation to unknown destinations (wifes choice), shooting and reloading, a little gunsmithing, photography (it helps with the writing), just a general outdoor type guy.


What kind of articles do you write JT.


----------



## AWMiller

one of my serious hobbies that i have (besides cooking and savoring brews) is tying up my own fishing jigs and flies. here's a small sampling:


----------



## On a call

AW,,..Again too bad you are not close. I would take ya out to try those flies on either steelhead or others to catch Lake Erie Walleye !


----------



## JTKillough

youngdon said:


> What kind of articles do you write JT.


Predator hunting mostly, I did four in Varmint Hunters and two for Predator Xtreme. I call it a hobby, my CPA thinks otherwise but won't let me write it off, and wife calls it an excuse to hunt. I also do outdoor comedy stories. If you spend time hunting and fishing, you have a funny story, guaranteed.


----------



## showmeyote

On a call said:


> Better grabby than one that is slippy for sure. I had a ford that used to go through clutches..ended up with a ceramic clutch. Nice stack also.
> 
> What year is your dodge ?


 OAC it is a 03, the best year to have:thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato Loco

What's a hobby? I work, and work, and work. Sometimes I get to hunt, but even then I am usually on my phone... working.


----------



## showmeyote

O Chris.! Well, I guess when a hobby turns into work, Its not a hobby no more! But all of us here know you love this sport. I hope it all comes together for ya so you can get some quality hunting time in. 
Im getting ready to start to new projects next week in Springfield, and then KC sometime this summer. I doubt ill have time to think about hunting, but im sure ill be right in there some how!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

_This is a Great post*----Well I tinker in Taxidermy--Have always loved trapping--I do alot of trap & sporting clays shooting, fishing brook trout and blue Gills-----garden some-hand load--and shovel lots of SNOW-------SB*_


----------



## Mattuk

Wildlife photography and camping, Roberta and I travel all over the country after wildlife to photograph, Fishing, shooting, reading hunting/shooting/fishing books. Wildlife surveying, habitat management. Watching football, cricket, tennis, golf, rugby. Wine making. Making walking sticks.


----------



## On a call

showmeyote said:


> OAC it is a 03, the best year to have:thumbsup:


O3 huh....same as mine but you have a differant grill. I am pushing 240,000 miles now and have very few major issues. Ball joints are about it and a fuel lift pump. I like my 03 but thinking of up grading to a 05 or so...any thoughts ?


----------



## Dust

Until last week it was cars, water injection and tuning. Since Friday it has been fetching water, waking up when the walls shake, and praying that the roof doesn't fall. Enjoy some hobbies for me guys.


----------



## youngdon

Dust, are you OK?? I'm gonna have to google your location. Stay safe.


----------



## Dust

I got to flush a toilet, wash clothes, and take a shower, I'm good


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Dust, are you OK?? I'm gonna have to google your location. Stay safe.


Yes hang in there Dust.


----------



## youngdon

Dust said:


> I got to flush a toilet, wash clothes, and take a shower, I'm good


Keep us posted please if don't mind. Write a blog if you need to say it out loud, or not.


----------



## ebbs

Dust said:


> I got to flush a toilet, wash clothes, and take a shower, I'm good


Yeah hang in there brother. Appreciate all the work you do.


----------



## Dust

Sorry guys, not in the military, just an English teacher. YOu can check for updates on Facebook, and I didn an interview with a friend at KXAN in Austin.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/profile.php?id=168301481


----------



## ebbs

Dust said:


> Sorry guys, not in the military, just an English teacher. YOu can check for updates on Facebook, and I didn an interview with a friend at KXAN in Austin.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/profile.php?id=168301481


Who said military?! I just said "work you do."


----------



## poe

I have many but the one that I prob do the most would be team roping


----------



## youngdon

JUST an english teacher, somehow I doubt it.


----------



## On a call

Hey Dust...what is your general consenous of the situation over there ?


----------



## Dust

Sorry to the OP for jacking the thread. Only thing I have seen on TV today is the nuclear reactor and discussions of it. They are worried, but a friend in the business isn't too worried about the situation right now. There is worry about the water table being affected by irradiated rainwater. No water in the surrounding cities, and the earthquakes are still occuring.


----------



## knapper

I have several hobbies hunting, fishing, camping, boating, reloading, competive target shooing, flint knapping, winter hunting when I can on snowmoblies/ just ridding them to see what is out there, at times making things out of wood and metal, studding archerolage, fiberglass work, archery, I guess that is about all.


----------



## On a call

Hey Dust thank you for your report.

Just so we are not hijacking this thread....how about using the post that YD started for praying for you.


----------



## youngdon

Yeah we wouldn't want that.LOL


----------



## hoovertx4

Well, I love archery and try to shoot almost every day. In the summertime I spend a lot of time at the lake on my house boat relaxing.


----------



## youngdon

Sounds like a relaxing time tx4.


----------

